# Calling all duo temp pro owners!!



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi

just wondering if the portafilter feels quality? i know its 54mm, but aslong as it feels well made and heavy i wouldnt mind so much. Was also wondering what size tamper would work, as someone said 54 was actually too big, so 53 was suggested. Just wondering if any owners could confirm this? As being able to use a higher quality tamper is important for me.

Also would be interested if any classic owners have moved to a dtp? And how you found the change?

also general quality feel?

i did read the "new little machine" thread... Just interested to hear from long term owners if any.

Many thanks

louis


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I've never been unhappy with the quality of the portafilter, seems heavy enough for me. There is a thread somewhere about taking the plastic handle off one and it seems like quite the job. I've also heard other people say that the baskets are high quality as well. The seem high quality to me.

The tamper is not high quality or heavy. It is handy in it's little magnetic holder. If somebody made a better tamper that fits the holder and has a magnet, I'd be a buyer.

I can tell you that I went to John Lewis and checked out the DTP before I bought one and left thinking that I wouldn't buy it. It felt cheap and plasticky, I didn't like how hard it was to get the baskets out of the portafilter and I couldn't get the little secret box out from behind the drip tray. That one was stainless steel.

Nevertheless, a deal presented itself and I bought it. The difficulty taking the baskets out is a complete non-issue. The black model feels much sturdier to me, I never think it feels cheap. The secret drawer comes out with drip tray, which i didn't know. I'm very happy with it, but I've never had another machine except crappy de longhi so take that for what it's worth.

Some things about it make me mad, like the tiny drip tray that fills up and leaks into the secret drawer.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info!! Yeah that should be a considerable step up from a delonghi... Not so sure it will be a step up or down from my classic. I never thought of popping in John Lewis to have a look, so may do that.. But i think for now, i will wait.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd bet that the DTP foams milk a lot better than a classic, and has a PID so there's much better temperature control. Pre-infusion as well, and a built in water filter . Also, the boiler is not Aluminum so you won't end up walking down the street, lost and talking to yourself when you are older.

I'm not sure it would be worth it as an upgrade though.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Well yes, all those are the reasons for my enquiry, so i guess its just weighing it up. My classic is a sturdy workhorse and i know it so well... Its the quality and all the fancy electronics that worry me. Sage products have always been a concern on here because of that. Even the first smart grinder, ill never forget someone said its electrics will probably let it down, low and behold a year down the line mine is turning its self on and off and the grind indicator shoots up and down lol...still in warranty luckily... So yeah i think the jury is still out for me on this sage machine


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I've never seen a post with somebody having trouble with the DTP, it's always the machines that are far more complex and have inbuilt grinders. I wouldn't buy a machine with a built in grinder from anybody, Sage or not.

The electronics on the DTP are pretty simple. I might change my tune if it starts giving me trouble!


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

I have owned a Breville/Sage Infuser for a month, and coming from a Gaggia baby, it is an upgrade. My shots are more consistent now with PID. I grabbed a bargain and I am quite happy with it. However, the portafilter feels not too good though, I miss my naked PF, what you can get used to it. I will get a naked for it as soon as I find where I can get one, although it will of course too light as well. Regarding the tamper, I will also buy a real tamper as soon as I can. I have heard you need 53 or 53.5mm


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am also thinking about ditching an on the blink Classic, with this machine on my 'potential' list. Any feedback would be gratefully received!!


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Love mine..also went from a Delonghi so an upgrade for me for sure

Portafilter is sturdy and basket great quality

The tamper is ok but I would prefer to upgrade, my existing 52mm motta is a smidge too small (just)


----------



## Lupinator (Dec 8, 2015)

I had the Sage DTP for all of one day last week. Loved the espresso I made from it, but for the life of my I could not get the milk to froth, so I returned it. The portafilter did feel very good quality to me though, and overall the machine itself is kind of a beauty to look at. I miss it.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Lupinator said:


> I had the Sage DTP for all of one day last week. Loved the espresso I made from it, but for the life of my I could not get the milk to froth, so I returned it. The portafilter did feel very good quality to me though, and overall the machine itself is kind of a beauty to look at. I miss it.


Might have been worth persisting as milk steaming while different on varying machines is entirely down to technique.

There's a lot of help available here and elsewhere that is seems a shame that you've been through the rigmarole of returning it!


----------



## Lupinator (Dec 8, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> Might have been worth persisting as milk steaming while different on varying machines is entirely down to technique.
> 
> There's a lot of help available here and elsewhere that is seems a shame that you've been through the rigmarole of returning it!


I already regret returning it, if that helps







I've had a couple other espresso machines over the years and frothing wasn't a problem, but the steam wands were not of a particularly high grade on them. I did a lot of reading, searching and Youtube vid-watching the day I tussled with the Sage to try and get the froth on, but to no avail. Either I had a faulty machine or my technique is indeed inept.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends that you mean by froth ...


----------



## Lupinator (Dec 8, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Depends that you mean by froth ...


Good point. I like to have a cm or so of foam on top of my finished drink.

(Apologies to the Op, I didn't mean to hijack this thread.)


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Lupinator said:


> I already regret returning it, if that helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's taken me a long long time to get consistent but I eventually got there in the end - as a reference, on this forum I'd have a look at the Barista Skills for the Home User section.

Youtube is a handy asset as well.


----------



## Lupinator (Dec 8, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> It's taken me a long long time to get consistent but I eventually got there in the end - as a reference, on this forum I'd have a look at the Barista Skills for the Home User section.


Thank you, I will definitely do that. Can I ask, even from the start, did you get the milk rise in volume much? My efforts resulted in no changed in volume. Steamed milk, basically... I think.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Lupinator said:


> Thank you, I will definitely do that. Can I ask, even from the start, did you get the milk rise in volume much? My efforts resulted in no changed in volume. Steamed milk, basically... I think.


Not to detract from the thread any further the basic outline is to -

Start with the tip fully submerged and at an off centre angle, turn on the steam then lower the pitcher until you start hearing a ripping noise - this is the sound of air being introduced into the milk.

With the pitcher at an angle you should hopefully have a swirl going on and once you've reached your desired volume of steamed milk and temperature - raise the pitcher so no more sir can be introduced and then shut off the steam.

In any case the Duo Temp looks like a very good starter machine with some features you won't find anywhere else at that price point.


----------



## Lupinator (Dec 8, 2015)

That describes what I was doing (that and everything else) so I think it's more likely I had a rare one-off dud. I had the option of a replacement but the store was out of stock and wasn't sure how long i'd have to wait. Everyone's advice has been great so thank you.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah i know for a fact its more than capable of doing a decent microfoam, so wonder if yours was dud.... There are a few gaggia classics in the for sale section. They are usually very well looked after by people on here, and they are just awesome for the money. There is even a pid one up at the moment i think. You will knock socks off high street coffee within hours of using it. But if not maybe try another sage, as the wand should be more than capable. Good luck and thanks for your input


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I've seen a couple of people mention water getting into the hidden accessories tray. Well that hasn't been an issue for me. I take the tray OUT whilst I am using the machine - so that I can get at the accessories! I just assumed everyone else did it this way. I've squeezed a couple of extra accessories in there too - a small spoon (as in espresso sized), and a very small whisk which I use to mix cocoa powder into the milk if I am making a mocha.

Re: milk steaming/frothing - I'm so chuffed at the textured milk / micro-foam I get from this. Far superior to the Gaggia Baby I had. That would steam, but never had enough oomph to get the milk moving.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I too am interested in a potential upgrade from a classic to a DTP. Though I don't consider it an upgrade in the sense of getting better espresso necessarily but more as an upgrade to a machine that is more modern and prettier. Plus it will match my smart grinder pro


----------



## Griffi (Nov 11, 2020)

smidster09 said:


> I am also thinking about ditching an on the blink Classic, with this machine on my 'potential' list. Any feedback would be gratefully received!!


 I've got/had twoGaggia Classics, one in the UK and one at our apartment in Spain. I bought them both second hand and they have both been decent machines. However you do need to spend money on a decent grinder to get a good crema. I've sold one of them now I've bought a Sage Duo Temp.

I bought a Sage Duo Temp second hand and after a bit of watching youtube videos, I've improved my milk steaming and shot pulling. It is a better machine than the Gaggia Classic. It heats up faster and is easier to use. I prefer the larger portafilter on the Gaggia but it isn't that important. I like the water filters on the Sage and the fact that it does make a better coffee, however some of the better coffee does come from improved technique through watching a variety of self help barista videos. The lengths some of them go to for a better coffee is a bit geekish.

The Gaggia Classic does have one big advantage. They could be classed as the Land Rover of the coffee machine world. You need to replace the panarello with a Rancillo Steam Wand for starters and then, if anything does go wrong, it isn't hard to find a YouTube video telling you how to put it right. I've replaced the thermal fuse on one of mine and I've also sorted out minor faults on the second hand Classics that I've bought. I'm not sure that the Sage machine is one that you can do much too.


----------

